# 38000 AED in Abu Dhabi, is a good salary?



## I1983

Dear All,

Hope you can help me...

I have been offered a position as financial analyst in Abu Dhabi divided as follows:
Remuneration Package (AED)
-Monthly Salary	25,000 
-Accommodation Allowance 11,000 
-Travel 1,500 
-Phone 500 

Total 38,000 plus medical insurance and 22 days off.


I am a single guys (7 years experience in the sector with an MBA), I would like to know if is a goold salary and if I will have a chance to save (Target is to save AED 15000 per month), (I love good beach clubs/restaurants and golf). Also I would like to know if Is possible to rent a nice one/studio flat fully funished with AED 60k per year.

Please let me know what do you think?


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

The salary is pretty good and in my opinion you should save even more than the expected one which is 15000 but at the end of the day it is all depending on how you live your life and how you spend the money.

You can have a furnished studio with the required rent but first you need to choose the place and i recommend to choose a place near your workplace.

What is the area of your workplace?


----------



## I1983

Thank you for your replay! I will located near the airport!


----------



## Cateblanc

I1983 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you can help me...
> 
> I have been offered a position as financial analyst in Abu Dhabi divided as follows:
> Remuneration Package (AED)
> -Monthly Salary	25,000
> -Accommodation Allowance 11,000
> -Travel 1,500
> -Phone 500
> 
> Total 38,000 plus medical insurance and 22 days off.
> 
> 
> I am a single guys (7 years experience in the sector with an MBA), I would like to know if is a goold salary and if I will have a chance to save (Target is to save AED 15000 per month), (I love good beach clubs/restaurants and golf). Also I would like to know if Is possible to rent a nice one/studio flat fully funished with AED 60k per year.
> 
> Please let me know what do you think?


Do they expected you to counter the offer ? Or are you just simply accept the initial offer?


While it's good , maybe you are leaving money in the table...


----------



## Ayamas

Cateblanc said:


> Do they expected you to counter the offer ? Or are you just simply accept the initial offer?
> 
> 
> While it's good , maybe you are leaving money in the table...


They will always leave out something. Don’t ever think they list down all your needs. They basically use a “generic” expat package for you. Do you think they will offer an “ideal” expat package for you.

Your cost of living will vary depending on your own lifestyle. The best way to make it worth is whether your lifestyle can match the same way as your own lifestyle in your home country.


----------



## I1983

They offered 37k , I asked for 40k. Then they offered 38k. If fine I will take it.


----------



## alexmayer

It's an excellent offer for your experience. Many people with 15 years postgrad experience get less than that.

Take it and don't look back.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

I second the advice from Alex.


----------



## I1983

Thank you so much!! however, my salary in London was around 90k. Hope I will enjoy this new experience!!


----------



## alexmayer

I1983 said:


> Thank you so much!! however, my salary in London was around 90k. Hope I will enjoy this new experience!!


£90k in London is £59k p.a. after tax.

38k AED is £100k p.a. with no tax to pay. An excellent deal. 

Don't look back. 

Good luck with the move and the adventure.


----------



## I1983

Thank you mate! all the best to you as well!


----------



## djstorm1987

Salary is very good for a single person. Depending on your lifestyle you should be able to save up to 16k


----------



## Fayvir

This is a great offer; take it and enjoy your time in the UAE


----------



## archcherub

yes yes 38000 aed is a good salary.
especially when so many economies are going downhill.
take it and have a good year!


----------

